# Got skunked today...pictures !! (Gary)



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I couldn't coax a fish to bite, but Alex did. Here's a 12# striper on a live shad rig.








Here's another striper on a 6" shad body rig.  








This fish was not so big, but maybe 6-7#


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hard to tell, but the top fish measured 31".........


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish !!! I see you are back to your old stomping grounds........  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The river is supposed to get a nice bump upI think that some muddy water and extra current will turn the stripers on for a few days. However, Im not confident enough to make the long drive today after work!


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2004)

Those are some nice ones alright. Must be one of your super-secret, darned near a sure thing every time hot spots there, eh?  Glad to see you're sharing with other fellas. I saw where you were saying that your marked honey holes may never again produce fish. Yeah right. LOL Still trying to guard those secret spots and throw others off the scent?  I'm onto you now.  

All kidding aside, those are some really nice fish there. Best of luck next time out, Jim.

--Gary


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

great lookin fish


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> that your marked honey holes may never again produce fish


 This one's not marked.........


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

About another month they will be hitting good again,instead of a few here and there!Bank fishing ??


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2004)

From the looks of that pic, I'd say there's no need to. If I were a betting man, I'd put my money on there being a VERY large uh... landmark (if you will) just outside the scope of that photo to the right. Sumping wooks awfoolwee familyar abowt dat pwace too mee.  

--Gary


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Shhhh.......I guess the ground gave you a hint I wasn't in a boat? You guys are just too quick for me...


----------

